# Planed tank



## modafaka (May 1, 2014)

I have a 19+ gal tank and i put fishes in, and i want to put plants in. Is it ok to put it in the tank with fish?*c/p* thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Plants should cause no trouble.They make every tank look better and usaully improve water quality.
Have at it! Add plants!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have plants in almost every tank! They add so many benefits, water quality, beauty, and they're fun. But to answer your question more directly, there isn't anything that belongs in a tank that small that will hurt plants, nor will the plants hurt the fish.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Plants do no harm regardless of what tank setups you have. Just presoak them before adding them in case they were pretreated in plant conditioning liquids as some places have a habit of doing.
They add great ambience to tanks and look far more natural, as well as the added bonus of improving water quality most of the time


----------

